# Horse video I came across



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't watched it yet but going off of your comments, I find it absolutely sad when people treat horses as a business rather than individuals. Get on get off. That's how it's mainly done in lesson programs here.

Hopefully by the end of the video she can shed that way of thinking.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops JUST came across the fully english version sorry!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I haven't watched it yet but going off of your comments, I find it absolutely sad when people treat horses as a business rather than individuals. Get on get off. That's how it's mainly done in lesson programs here.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of the video she can shed that way of thinking.


Well... I shouldn't have used the word business sorry... I wasn't quite sure how to explain it. Seems she teaches people how to ride, and train horses.. Thats what I meant


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

That Video really gets to me, makes me feel bad for riding horses with a bit and even just riding a horse before doing any groundwork and establishing trust and leadership with a horse before riding them.

When i get my own horse one day hopefully i can get to work with good natural horsemanship trainers.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Same. But I do learn from a natural horsemanship trainer, but this video has motivated me to take training to the next level... I don't want to come in with a leadrope in hand... I don't want to grab my horse right away, I want to spend longer than we usually do (bout 10-20mins) just standing there loving upon her before I een think about a halter


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I have this on DVD! Klaus is my personal fav. Alexander is very good too but some of his opinions are hard to swallow. Have you seen the extras with Klaus and Carolyn Resnick? 

I liked what Mark Rashid said about consistency=trust=softness. That was spot-on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have this video saved on my computer after seeing it a while ago. I'm also a fan of Hempfling, I like a lot of what Mark Rashid says - and he is very common sense too about the fact that many horses do need shoes and many also need to be ridden in bits - they were not forged by the devil, the only person on this video I have no time for is Nevzirov, he is way too extreme for me and although he is anti bits etc, even against riding now I think - his work with his horses always looks overly disciplined and almost 'circus like'
I do think that asking ourselves why we have horses is a good idea - even if they are a business, purely competition or working animals we should still have compassion for them and not treat them like machines/robots


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

This video really hit home with me. What she describes about her professional life with horses is exactly why I don't want to be a horse trainer as a profession. People who know me but aren't into horses always get confused when I tell them I don't want to make my living from them. Why not get paid to do what you love, right? While I have great respect for horse professionals and people who compete (I know most of them do, in fact, love their horses  ), I know deep inside it would take the fun out of it for me. The fact is, when you make your living off of something sometimes you have to sacrifice your desires to meet the demands of clients and schedules. I prefer to just sit in the pasture with my horses and be with them, and watching them grow and change with the seasons. That's why I'm a proud amateur!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

After watching the whole thing for the first time I saved it to my computer 
I like a lot of the trainers used in it, and i like what they showed about bits too. I'm thinking maybe one day if i have the time and money I will go see Alexander. There are some things I don't particularly like, like giving up riding for a year, but my goal isn't riding... It's to establish a clearer, better communication with my horse, and to establish a better relationship. I would also love to know how to do things without a bridle or halter.
Is it not true that in order to get what we really want, sometimes we have to make sacrifices? 
I also aspire to work with horses for a living, it's a passion


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ian McDonald said:


> I have this on DVD! Klaus is my personal fav. Alexander is very good too but some of his opinions are hard to swallow. Have you seen the extras with Klaus and Carolyn Resnick?
> 
> I liked what Mark Rashid said about consistency=trust=softness. That was spot-on.


No I haven't, don't have the DVD :/
Do u know where I could watch it?


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

ohhhh thats either the way of the horse or path of the horse? about a lady who visited all different horses on there techniques?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TBforever said:


> ohhhh thats either the way of the horse or path of the horse? about a lady who visited all different horses on there techniques?


lol yes


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i would of had that answered if i read the replies ****


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol that's okay, we all do that xD


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> No I haven't, don't have the DVD :/
> Do u know where I could watch it?


giddyupflix.com. I love that site.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ian McDonald said:


> giddyupflix.com. I love that site.


Okay, thank you 
Will have to check it out tomorrow, it's late here lol


----------

